# gphoto2 & Canon PowerShot SD700 IS & libptp

## Ramblurr

I'm using a Canon PowerShot SD700 and I cannot get gphoto2 to recognize/use my camera. However libptp (through 'ptpcam') does work!

gphoto2 version

```
This version of gphoto2 is using the following software versions and options:

gphoto2         2.3.1          i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc, popt(m), exif, cdk, no aa, no jpeg, readline

libgphoto2      2.3.1          i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc, ltdl, no EXIF

libgphoto2_port 0.7.1          i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc, ltdl, USB, serial without locking
```

events in dmesg when camera is plugged in

```
usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

# gphoto2 --auto-detect

```
Model                          Port                                            

----------------------------------------------------------
```

# ptpcam --list-devices

```
Listing devices...

bus/dev vendorID/prodID device model

001/011 0x04A9/0x3119   Canon PowerShot SD700 IS
```

Something I noticed is that my gphoto2 --list-cameras does not match the list here http://www.gphoto.org/proj/libgphoto2/support.php (The SD 700 is missing and in its place are two unknown entries).

# gphoto2 --list-cameras

```
Number of supported cameras: 108                                               

Supported cameras:

        "Canon Digital IXUS"

        "Canon Digital IXUS 30 (normal mode)" (EXPERIMENTAL)

        "Canon Digital IXUS 300"

        "Canon Digital IXUS 330"

        "Canon Digital IXUS 400"

        "Canon Digital IXUS 430 (normal mode)"

        "Canon Digital IXUS 50 (normal mode)"

        "Canon Digital IXUS 500 (normal mode)"

        "Canon Digital IXUS i (normal mode)"

        "Canon Digital IXUS i5 (normal mode)"

        "Canon Digital IXUS II (normal mode)"

        "Canon Digital IXUS IIs"

        "Canon Digital IXUS v"

        "Canon Digital IXUS v2"

        "Canon Digital IXUS v3 (normal mode)"

        "Canon Digital Rebel XT (normal mode)" (EXPERIMENTAL)

        "Canon Digital unknown 3"

        "Canon Elura 50 (normal mode)"

        "Canon EOS 10D"

        "Canon EOS 20D (normal mode)" (EXPERIMENTAL)

        "Canon EOS 300D (normal mode)"

        "Canon EOS 350D (normal mode)" (EXPERIMENTAL)

        "Canon EOS 5D (normal mode)" (EXPERIMENTAL)

        "Canon EOS D30"

        "Canon EOS D60"

        "Canon EOS Digital Rebel (normal mode)"

        "Canon EOS Kiss Digital (normal mode)"

        "Canon EOS Kiss Digital N (normal mode)" (EXPERIMENTAL)

        "Canon FV M1 (normal mode)"

        "Canon IXY DIGITAL"

        "Canon IXY DIGITAL 300"

        "Canon IXY Digital 40 (normal mode)" (EXPERIMENTAL)

        "Canon IXY Digital 430 (normal mode)"

        "Canon IXY Digital 500 (normal mode)"

        "Canon IXY Digital 55 (normal mode)"

        "Canon IXY Digital L2 (normal mode)"

        "Canon IXY DV M"

        "Canon IXY DV M2 (normal mode)"

        "Canon MV630i (normal mode)"

        "Canon MV650i (normal mode)"

        "Canon MVX 10i (normal mode)"

        "Canon MVX 3i (normal mode)"

        "Canon MVX100i"

        "Canon MVX100i"

        "Canon MVX150i (normal mode)"

        "Canon MVX25i (normal mode)"

        "Canon MVX2i"

        "Canon Optura 10"

        "Canon Optura 10"

        "Canon Optura 20"

        "Canon Optura 20 (normal mode)"

        "Canon Optura 200 MC"

        "Canon Optura 300 (normal mode)"

        "Canon Optura 40 (normal mode)"

        "Canon Optura Xi (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot A10"

        "Canon PowerShot A100"

        "Canon PowerShot A20"

        "Canon PowerShot A200"

        "Canon PowerShot A30"

        "Canon PowerShot A300"

        "Canon PowerShot A310"

        "Canon PowerShot A40"

        "Canon PowerShot A400"

        "Canon PowerShot A5"

        "Canon PowerShot A5 Zoom"

        "Canon PowerShot A50"

        "Canon PowerShot A510 (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot A60"

        "Canon PowerShot A70"

        "Canon PowerShot A75"

        "Canon PowerShot A80 (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot A85 (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot A95 (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot G1"

        "Canon PowerShot G2"

        "Canon PowerShot G3 (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot G5 (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot G6 (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot IXY Digital L (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot Pro70"

        "Canon PowerShot Pro90 IS"

        "Canon PowerShot S10"

        "Canon PowerShot S100"

        "Canon PowerShot S110"

        "Canon PowerShot S20"

        "Canon PowerShot S200"

        "Canon PowerShot S230 (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot S30"

        "Canon PowerShot S300"

        "Canon PowerShot S330"

        "Canon PowerShot S40"

        "Canon PowerShot S400"

        "Canon PowerShot S410 Digital ELPH (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot S45 (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot S50 (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot S500 Digital ELPH (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot S60 (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot S70 (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot SD10 Digital ELPH (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot SD100 (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot SD110 Digital ELPH"

        "Canon PowerShot SD20 (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot SD200 (normal mode)" (EXPERIMENTAL)

        "Canon PowerShot SD400 (normal mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot unknown 1"

        "Canon PowerShot unknown 2"

        "Canon ZR70MC (normal mode)"

```

I do have CAMERAS="canon" in my make.conf

# emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2-r11 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-beyond4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-beyond4 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU      T2700  @ 2.33GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.8

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 25 Feb 2007 09:20:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.19.2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.cc.vt.edu/pub/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de /usr/portage/local/layman/java-migration-packages /usr/portage/local/layman/java-gcj-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects-experimental /usr/portage/local/layman/custom-kernels"

SYNC="rsync://mirror.cc.vt.edu/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa apic berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr clflush cli cmov constant_tsc cracklib crypt cups cx8 dbus de dri dts dvdr est firefox flac fortran fpu fxsr gdbm gnome gpm gtk ht iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg libg++ mce midi mmx monitor mono mpeg msr mtrr ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nx ogg opengl pae pam pat pbe pcre pdf perl pge png pni ppds pppd pse python readline reflection samba sep session spl ss sse sse2 ssl tcpd tiff tm tm2 truetype truetype-fonts tsc type1-fonts unicode vme vmx widescreen x86 xine xml xorg xtpr zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" CAMERAS="canon" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse syanptics wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nv vmware mesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Supposedly libgphoto2 is supposed to include libptp and such.. am I missing something or is this a bug?

----------

## nixnut

Maybe it's a permissions problem that's preventing you from using the usb device udev creates for it.

Does it work if you try it as root?

----------

## Ramblurr

I've been doing all of this as root.

----------

## Kabuto

I think CANON only makes the canon protocol.  I think you need ptp2.  Or leave blank and it will do all.

----------

## Ramblurr

 *Kabuto wrote:*   

> I think CANON only makes the canon protocol.  I think you need ptp2.  Or leave blank and it will do all.

 

What do you mean leave it blank?  And does this mean I cannot use F-Spot with my camera?

----------

## Kabuto

Don't set the variable and libgphoto2 will compile all the drivers.  If you set the variable it only compiles the driver your specify.

----------

